# Spinning-Corriedale



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I was given some corriedale and it seems to be very fuzzy. That's the best way I can describe it. Is that one of the characteristics of corriedale? Any suggestions on what to knit it as? It doesn't seem very soft. Thsnks.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is classed as a long staple length and has a definite crimp, which is great for spinning. It has a soft feel and the sheep looks very evenly rounded rather than shaggy. The average micron count for fibers is between 25 and 32.

The fiber itself is perfect for needle felting due to the fiber diameter and the springy texture. It is easier for the needle barbs to catch on corriedale fibers than it is for Merino, but I use both in my needle felting.

Corriedale can also be used for wet felting, but it is better blended with a faster felter like Lincoln or Merino. Adding Corriedale to a wet felted project helps to slow the felting process giving you more control over the final result. It also tends to make the final project a little more bulky.


Finer fiber is less microns usually around 22 or less. This article said it is soft and could be used close to the skin


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Corriedale is one of my favorites to spin and it is fuzzy and very soft. I find that it is really easy to overspin this fiber and it will become hard and ropey,so I have to be mindful when spinning this, and it will be very soft and lofty ♥


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I use corridale/Falkland blend. It takes dye well and spins like a dream. I've knitted shawls with it


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I've spun it, Dyed beautifully and I made a shawl. No Halo on mine.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I loved my corriedale. A little looser spin and it made a beautiful aran sweater. It does get ropey if spun to tightly.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

I love Corriedale too. It's a dream to spin and dye. I've knitted the most beautifully soft shawl with it and, in fact, have some on my wheel at the moment.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. I don't know what I am doing different but mine has the fuzziness on the yarn after I spun it. I will see how it is plied.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you sure it is all Corriedale and not mixed with something. It said it can be springy. Not sure about fuzzy though.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Are you sure it is all Corriedale and not mixed with something. It said it can be springy. Not sure about fuzzy though.


A friend gave me some of hers and yes, it was sold as Corriedale.

Here is what my single looks like. It is so fuzzy....


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks to me as though there is some breed with coarser wool mixed in. I may be wrong, but I spin a lot of Corriedale and I've never seen it that fuzzy. This is Corriedale on my wheel at the moment.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

kiwirose said:


> It looks to me as though there is some breed with coarser wool mixed in. I may be wrong, but I spin a lot of Corriedale and I've never seen it that fuzzy. This is Corriedale on my wheel at the moment.


Maybe this is a different grade Corriedale ,is that a possibility? I spun some as well and it was fuzzy.

:sm01:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

kiwirose said:


> It looks to me as though there is some breed with coarser wool mixed in. I may be wrong, but I spin a lot of Corriedale and I've never seen it that fuzzy. This is Corriedale on my wheel at the moment.


That is just beautiful and nothing like mine looks.

Where did you purchase yours from?


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Maybe this is a different grade Corriedale ,is that a possibility? I spun some as well and it was fuzzy.
> 
> :sm01:


I don't know. I suppose anything is possible. As far as I am aware the Corriedale breed was started here in New Zealand and Australia by putting Lincoln or Leicester rams over Merino ewes towards the end of the 1800s. Perhaps some could have more Lincoln/Leicester bred in but then would they be true Corriedales?

I buy my Corriedale wool from Anna Gratton (The Little Wool Co) here in NZ who has a flock of purebred Corriedales. She has the most beautiful spinning and knitting wool. You can check her out on Facebook if you're interested. 
https://web.facebook.com/Anna-Gratton-Ltd-140866726031515/?_rdc=1&_rdr


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is just beautiful and nothing like mine looks.
> 
> Where did you purchase yours from?


Anna Gratton - link in my earlier post.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cheryl, 
I hope you share a photo of the plyed yarn. 

Here is a photo of a shawl I made with 100% Corriedale that I spun and knit which is being modeled by a friend. The yarn is luxurious!
????Michelle


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Cheryl,
> I hope you share a photo of the plyed yarn.
> 
> Here is a photo of a shawl I made with 100% Corriedale that I spun and knit which is being modeled by a friend. The yarn is luxurious!
> ????Michelle


Michelle, that shawl is just beautiful! Mine is very different, for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwirose said:


> It looks to me as though there is some breed with coarser wool mixed in. I may be wrong, but I spin a lot of Corriedale and I've never seen it that fuzzy. This is Corriedale on my wheel at the moment.


Ooh, all my favourite colors in one ball of yarn, beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Cheryl,
> I hope you share a photo of the plyed yarn.
> 
> Here is a photo of a shawl I made with 100% Corriedale that I spun and knit which is being modeled by a friend. The yarn is luxurious!
> ðMichelle


Here is the plied Corriedale. It is very soft and the fuzz is still there but not as bad....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is very pretty with just a bit of fuzz. Nice spinning to. Boy have we come a long way. Love it.


----------

